
More Than 750 American Communities Have Built Their Own Internet Networks - DaveWalk
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a3np4a/new-municipal-broadband-map
======
DaveWalk
A tidbit from inside:

> The group’s data shows that these networks are most frequently popping up in
> Conservative areas and have broad, bipartisan support.

With a link to a 2015 study. All data provided by the Institute for Self
Reliance.

